# أهمية الصوم



## سمعان الاخميمى (30 يوليو 2012)

*
أهمية الصوم
لمثلث الرحمات البابا شنودة الثالث








1- على جبل التجلي
علي جبل التجلي، وقف ثلاثة يضيئون بنور مجيد..
وكانوا ثلاثتهم ممن أتقنوا الصوم.. 
إذ صام كل منهم أربعين يوماً وأربعين ليلة: 
إنهم: السيد المسيح له المجد (متي 4: 2)، وموسي (خر 24 : 18 )، وإيليا (1 مل 19: 8)، 
فهل يختفي وراء هذا المنظر البهي معني هام: 
وهو انه بقهر الجسد في الصوم، تتجلي الروح، ويتجلي الجسد؟ 
هل اختار السيد المسيح معه في التجلي اثنين من الصوامين، ليرينا أن الطبيعة التي ستتجلي في الأبدية، هي التي قهرت الجسد بالصوم؟ 
تري ماذا قيل عن الصوم أيضاً؟ لقد قيل: الصوم أقدم وصية.

2- الصوم أقدم وصية
الصوم هو أقدم وصية عرفتها البشرية، فقد كانت الوصية التي أعطاها الله لأبينا آدم، هي أن يمتنع عن الأكل من صنف معين بالذات، من شجرة معينة (تك 2: 16، 17)، بينما يمكن أن يأكل من باقي الأصناف. 
وبهذا وضع الله حدوداً للجسد لا يتعداها. 
فهو ليس مطلق الحرية، يأخذ من كل ما يراه، ومن كل ما يهواه.. بل هناك ما يجب أن يمتنع عنه، أي أن يضبط إرادته من جهته. وهكذا كان علي الإنسان منذ البدء أن يضبط جسده. فقد تكون الشجرة " جيدة للكل، وبهجة للعيون، وشهية للنظر "(تك 2 : 9 ). ومع ذلك يجب الإمتناع عنها. 
وبالإمتناع عن الأكل، يرتفع الإنسان فوق مستوي والجسد، ويرتفع أيضاً فوق مستوي المادة، وهذه هي حكمة الصوم.
ولو نجح الإنسان الأول في هذا الاختبار، وانتصر علي رغبة جسده في الكل، وانتصر علي حواس جسده التي رأت الشجرة فإذا هي شهية للنظر .. لو نجح في تلك التجربة، لكان ذلك برهاناً علي أن روحه قد غلبت شهوات جسده، وحينئذ كان يستحق أن يأكل من شجرة الحياة.. 
ولكنه انهزم أمام الجسد، فأخذ الجسد سلطانا عليه. 
وظل الإنسان يقع في خطايا عديدة من خطايا الجسد، واحدة تلو الأخري، حتى أصبحت دينونة له أن يسلك حسب الجسد وليس حسب الروح (رو 8: 1). 
وجاء السيد المسيح، ليرد الإنسان إلي رتبته الأولي. 
ولما كان الإنسان الأول قد سقط في خطية الكل من ثمرة محرمة خاضعاً لجسده، لذلك بدا المسيح تجاربه بالإنتصار في هذه النقطة بالذات، بالانتصار علي الكل عموماً حتى المحلل منه. بدأ المسيح خدمته بالصوم، ورفض إغراء الشيطان بالكل لحياة الجسد، أظهر له السيد المسيح ان الإنسان ليس مجرد جسد،، إنما فيه عنصر آخر هو الروح. وطعام الروح هو كل كلمة تخرج من فم الله، فقال له: 
" ليس بالخبز وحده يحيا الإنسان، بل بكل كلمة تخرج من فم الله " (متي 4: 4). 
ولم تكن هذه قاعدة روحية جديدة، أتي بها العهد الجديد، إنما كانت وصية قديمة أعطيت للإنسان في اول شريعة مكتوبة (تث 8: 3). 

3- وهكذا صام الأنبياء
إننا نسمع داود النبي يقول: "أذللت بالصوم نفسي" (مز 35: 13)، ويقول "أبكيت بالصوم نفسي" (مز 69: 10)، ويقول أيضاً: "ركبتاي ارتعشتا من الصوم" (مز 109: 24). كما أنه صام لما كان ابنه مريضاً، وكان يطلب نفسه من الرب. وفي صومه "بات مضطجعاً على الأرض" (2 صم 12: 16).
وقد صام دانيال النبي (دا 9: 3)، وصام حزقيال النبي أيضاً (حز 4: 9).
ونسمع أن نحميا صام لما سمع أن سور أورشليم مُنهَدِم وأبوابها محروقة بالنار (نح 1: 3، 4). وكذا صام عزرا الكاهن والكاتب، ونادى بصوم لجميع الشعب (عز 8: 21).
وقد قيل عن حنه النبية إنها كانت " لا تفارق الهيكل عابده بأصوام وطلبات "(لو 2: 37).

4- وصام الرسل
في العهد الجديد، كما صام المسيح، صار رسله أيضاً.. 
وقد قال السيد المسيح في ذلك " حينما يرفع عنهم العريس حينئذ يصومون " (متي 9: 15).. وقد صاموا فعلاً. وهكذا كان صوم الرسل أقدم وأول صوم صامته الكنيسة المسيحية. وقيل عن بطرس الرسول إنه كان صائماً حتى جاع كثيراً واشتهي ان يأكل (أع 10: 10) فظهرت له الرؤيا الخاصة بقبول الأمم. وهكذا كان إعلان قبول الأمم في أثناء الصوم. وليس الرسل كان يخدم الرب " في اتعاب في أسهار في أصوام "(2 كو 6: 5)، بل قيل عنه " في أصوام مراراً كثيرة " (2 كو 11: 27). وقيل إنه صام ومعه برنابا (اع 14: 23). 
وفي أثناء صوم الرسل ظن كلمهم الروح القدس.. 
إذ يقول الكتاب " وفيما هم يخدمون الرب ويصومون، قال الروح القدس: إفرزوا لي برنابا وشاول للعمل الذي دعوتهما إليه. فصاموا حينئذ وصلوا ووضعوا عليهما الأيادي "(أع 13: 2، 3) . وما اجمل ما قاله الرب للرسل عن الصوم وعلاقته بإخراج الشياطين: 
"هذا الجنس لا يخرج بشئ، إلا بالصلاة و الصوم " (مت 17: 21). إلي هذه الدرجة بلغت قوة الصوم في إرعاب الشياطين. وبم يكن الصوم قاصراً علي الأفراد، إنما كان الشعب كله يصوم..

5- صوم الشعب كله
صوم الشعب يدخل في العبادة الجماعية (وهو غير الأصوام الخاصة). 
فيه تجتمع كل قلوب الشعب معاً، في تذلل امام الله. وكما اعتاد الناس أن يصلوا معاً واحدة، وبنفس واحدة، في صلاة جماعية يقدمونها لله (أع 4: 24)، وهذه غير الصلوات الخاصة التي في المخدع المغلق، كذلك في الصوم: 
هناك أصوام، لها أمثلة كثيرة في الكتاب المقدس: 
يشترك فيها جميع المؤمنين معاً، بروح واحدة، يقدمون صوماً واحداً لله. إنه صوم للكنيسة كلها.. ولعل أبرز مثال له الصوم الذي صامه كل الشعب لما وقع في ضيقة أيام الملكة أستير حتى يصنع الرب رحمة (إس 4: 3، 16). وصام الجميع بالمسوح و الرماد والبكاء، وسمع الرب لهم وأنقذهم. وكما صام الشعب كله بنداء عزرا الكاهن علي نهر أهوا متذللين أمام الرب (عز 8: 21، 23)، كذلك إجتمعوا كلهم بالصوم مع نحميا وعليهم مسوح وتراب (نج 9: 1). وكذلك صام الشعب أيام يهوشافاط (2 أي 20: 3) . ويحدثنا سفر أرمياء النبي عن صوم الشعب في أيام يهوياقيم بن يوشيا (أر 36: 9). وصوم آخر جماعي في أيام يوئيل النبي (يوئيل 3: 5). ومن الأصوام الجماعية أيضاً: " صوم الشهر الرابع، وصوم الخامس، وصوم الخامس، وصوم السابع، وصوم العاشر "(زك 8: 19). 
والصوم معروف في كل ديانة. وقد صام الأمم..

6- صوم الأممين أيضاً
ولعل أبرز مثال له صيام أهل نينوي (يون 3). وكيف أن الله قبل صومهم، وغفر لهم خطاياهم. وكذلك كرنيليوس قائد المائة (أع 10: 30)). وكيف قبل الله صومه، وارسل إليه بطرس الرسول الذي وعظه وعمده. ويحدثنا العهد القديم عن صوم داريوس الملك أثناء تجربة دانيال النبي، وكيف " بات صائماً، ولم يؤت قدامه بسراريه " (دا 6: 18). 
الصوم معروف في كل ديانة، حتى الديانات الوثنية و البدائية. مما هلي أنه معروف منذ القدم قبل أن يفترق الناس. 
والذي يقرأ عن البوذية و البراهمية و الكنفوشيوسية، وعن اليوجا أيضاً، يري أمثلة قوية عن الصوم، وعن قهر الجسد لكي تأخذ الروح مجالها. والصوم عندهم تدريب للجسد وللروح أيضاً. وفي حياة المهاتما غاندي الزعيم الروحي الشهير للهند، نري الصوم من أبرز الممارسات الواضحة في حياته. وكثيراً ما كان يواجه به المشاكل. وقد صام مرة حتى قال الأطباء عن دمه بدأ يتحلل.. 
وبالصوم اكتشف اليوجا بعض طاقات الروح.. 
هذه الطاقة الروحية التي كانت محتجبة وراء الاهتمام بالجسد وقد عاقها الجسد عن الظهور ولم يكتشفوها إلا بالصوم.. ويري الهندوس أن غاية ما يصلون إليه هو حاله (النرفانا) أي انطلاق الروح من الجسد للإتحاد بالله، لا يمكن أن يدركوها إلا بالنسك الشديد والزهد والصوم .. وهكذا نجد أنه حتى الروح البعيده عن عمل الروح القدس، التي هي مجرد روح تنطلق من رغبات الجسد ومن سيطرته بالتداريب، تكون روحاً قوية، تصل إلي بعض طاقاتها الطبيعية، فكم بالحري التي إلي جوار هذه القوة الطبيعية تكون مشتركة مع روح الله..؟

7- الصوم هِبة
وإن عرفنا فوائد الصوم، نجد أنه هبة من الله. 
نعم، ليس الصوم مجرد وصية من الله إنما هو هبة إلهية. إنه هبة ونعمة وبركة.. إن الله الذي خلقنا من جسد ومن روح، إذ يعرف أننا محتاجون إلي الصوم، وان الصوم يلزم حياتنا الروحية لأجل منفعتها ولأجل نمونا الروحي وأبدتنا لذلك منحنا ان نعرف الصوم ونمارسه. وأوصانا به كأب حنون وكمعلم حكيم..

8- والصوم يسبق كل نعمة وخدمة
كل بركة يقدمها لنا الله، نستقبلها بالصوم، لكي نكون في حالة روحية تليق بتلك البركة. الأعياد تحمل لنا بركات معينة. لذلك كل عيد يسبقه صوم. والتناول يحمل لنا بركة خاصة. لذلك نستعد لها بالصوم. 
والرسامات الكهنوتية تحمل بركة. لذلك نستقبلها بالصوم. 
فالأسقف الذي يقوم بالسيامة يكون صائماً، والمرشح لدرجة الكهنوت يكون أيضاً صائماً، كذلك كل من يشترك في هذه الصلوات واختيار الخدام في عهد الآباء الرسل كان مصحوباً بالصوم: " ففيما هم يخدمون الرب ويصومون، قال الروح القدس إفرزوا لي برنابا وشاول.. فصاموا حينئذ وصلوا، ووضعوا عليهما الأيادي "(اع 13: 2، 3). 
والصوم أيضاً يسبق الخدمة..
والسيد المسيح قبل ان يبدأ خدمنه الجهارية، صار أربعين يوماً، في فترة خلوة قضاها مع الآب علي الجبل. وفي سيامة كل كاهن جديد، نعطية بالمثل فترة يوماً يقضيها في صوم وفي خلوة في أحد الأديرة مثلاً، قلب ان يبدأ خدمته. وآباؤنا الرسل بدأوا خدمتهم بدأت بحلول القدس وكان صومهم مصاحباً لخدمتهم، لتكون خدمة روحية مقبولة .. والخادم يصوم، ليكون في حالة روحية، ولكي ينال معونة من الله، ولكي يحنن قلب الله بالصوم ليشترك معه في خدمته.. ولعلنا نري في حياة يوحنا المعمدان، انه عاش حياته بالصوم و الخلوة في البرية، قبل أن يبدأ خدمته داعياً الناس إلي التوبة. وليست الخدمة فقط يسبقها الصوم، بل أيضاً أسرار الكنيسة يسبقها الصوم.

9- أسرار الكنيسة يسبقها الصوم
سر المعمودية، يستقبله المعمد وهو صائم، ويكون إشبينه أيضاً صائماً، والكاهن الذي يجربة يكون صائماً كذلك. الكل في صوم لاستقبال هذا الميلاد الروحي الجديد. ونفس الكلام نقوله عن: سر الميرون، سر قبول الروح القدس الذي يلي المعمودية.
سر الأفخارستيا، التناول، يمارسه الكل وهو صائمون سر مسحة المرضي (صلاة القنديل) يكون فيه الكاهن صائماً أيضاً. ولكن يستثني المرضي العاجزون عن الصوم، الذين يعفون من الصوم حتى في سر التناول.. وسر الكهنوت كما قلنا، يمارس بالصوم.. 
لم يبق سوي سر الأعتراف، وسر الزواج. 
وما اجمل ان يأتي المعترف ليعترف بخطاياه وهو صائم ومنسحق . ولكن لن الكنيسة تسعي وراء الخاطئ في كل وقت، لتقبل توبته في أي وقت، لذلك لم تشترط الصوم. أما سر الزواج فقد أعفاه السيد المسيح بقوله " لا يستطيع بنو العرس ان يصوموا مادام العريس معهم " (مر 2: 19). ومع ذلك ففي الكنيسة الناسكة الولي ويستمران ذلك اليوم في صوم.. حالياً طبعاً لا يحدث هذا.. 
إن بركات الروح القدس التي ينالها المؤمنون في الأسرار الكنيسة كانت تستقبل بالصوم، إلا في حالات الإستثنائية. 
وكما عرفت الكنيسة الصوم في حياة العبادة، وفي حياة الخدمة، كذلك عرفته في وقت الضيق، وخرجت بقاعدة روحية وهي أنه بالصوم يتدخَّل الله.

10- بالصوم يتدخَّل الله
لقد جرب هذا الأمر نحميا، وعزرا ودانيال. وجربته الملكة أستير من اجل الشعب كله. وجربته الكنيسة في الرابع في عمق مشكلة آريوس. وجربته الأجيال كلها. وأصبح عقيدة راسخة في ضمير الكنيسة، تصليها في صلاة القسمة في الصوم الكبير، مؤمنه إيماناً راسخاً أن الصوم يحل المشاكل.. 
الإنسان الواثق بقوته وذكائه. أما الشاعر بضعفه، فإه في مشاكله، يلجأ إلي الله بالصوم. في الصوم يتذلل أمام الله، ويطلب رحمته وتدخله قائلاً " قم أيها الرب الإله.." وفي ذلك ينصت إلي قول الرب في المزمور " من أجل شقاء المساكين وتنهد البائسين، الآن أقوم - يقول الرب - أصنع الخلاص علانية "(مز 11) 
الصوم هو فترة صالحة، لإدخال الله في كل مشكلة. فترة ينادي فيها القلب المنسحق، ويستمع فيها الله. 
فترة يقترب فيها الناس إلي الله، ويقترب فيها الله من الناس، يستمع حنينهم وإلي أنينهم، ويعمل.. طالما يكون الناس منصرفين إلي رغباتهم وشهواتهم، ومنشغلين بالجسد و المادة فإنهم يشعرون أن الله يقف بعيداً .. لا لأنه يريد أن يبعد، وإنما لأننا أبعدناه، أو رفضناه، أو رفضنا أن نقترب منه علي وجه أصح. أما في فترات الصوم الممزوج بالصلاة، فإن الإنسان يقترب إلي الله، ويقول له: إشترك في العمل مع عبيدك.. إنه صراخ القلب إلي الله، لكي يدخل مع الإنسان في الحياة. 
يمكن ان يكون في أي وقت. ولكنه في فترة الصوم يكون أعمق، ويكون أصدق ويكون أقوي. 
فبالصوم الحقيقي يستطيع الإنسان أن يحنن قلب الله.. والذي يدرك فوائد الصوم، وفاعليه الصوم في حياته، وفي علاقته بالله، إنما يفرح بالصوم.

11- الفرح بالصوم
إننا لسنا من النوع الذي يصوم، وفي أثناء الصوم يشتهي متي يأتي وقت الإفطار. إنما نحن حينما نكون مفطرين، نشتهي الوقت الذي يعود فيه الصوم من جديد. الإنسان الروحي يفرح بفترات الصوم، أكثر مما يفرح بالأعياد التي يأكل فيها ويشرب. كثيرون يشتهون الصوم في فترة الخمسين المقدسة التي يأتي بعد القيامة، والتي لا صوم فيها ولا مطانيات. وفيها يشتاق الكثيرون إلي الصوم اشتياقاً، لذلك يفرحون جداً عندما يحل صوم الرسل، إذ قد حرموا من لذه الصوم خمسين يوماً من قبله.
ومن فرح الروحيين بالصوم، لا يكتفون بالأصوام العامة، إنما يضيفون إليها أصواماً خاصة بهم.. 
ويلحون هلي آباء اعترافهم أن يصرخوا لهم بتلك الأصوام الخاصة، مؤيدين طلبهم بأن روحياتهم تكون أقوي في فترة الصوم، بل أن صحتهم الجسدية أيضاً تكون أقوي، وأجسادهم تكون خفيفة. إن الذين يطلبون تقصير الأصوام وتقليلها، هؤلاء يشهدون علي أنفسهم أنهم لم يشعروا بلذة الصوم أو فائدته.. وسنتحدث بمشيئة الرب في الفصول المقبلة عن فوائد الصوم، التي من اجلها صار فرحاً للروحيين، وصار للرهبان منهج حياة..

12- منهج حياة
من محبة آبائنا الرهبان للصوم، جعلوه منهج حياة. 
صارت حياتهم كلها صوماً ماعدا أيام الأعياد، ووجدوا في ذلك لذة روحية ولم يشعروا بأي تعب جسدي. بل استراحوا للصوم وتعودوه.. وروي أنه لما حل الصوم الكبير في احدي البراري، أرسلوا من ينادي في البرية لينبه الرهبان إلي حلول هذا الصوم المقدس، فلما سمع أحد الشيوخ من المنادي هذا التنبية، قال له: ما هو يا أبني هذا الصوم الذي تقول عنه؟ لست أشعر به الآن أيام حياتي كلها واحدة (لأنها كلها كانت صوماً). والقديس الأنبا بولا السائح، كان يأكل نصف خبزة يومياً، وفي وقت الغروب كنظام حياة ثابت. وبعض الرهبان كان يصوم كل أيامه حتى الغروب، مثل ذلك الراهب القديس الذي قال: مرت علي ثلاثون سنة، لم تبصرني فيها الشمس آكلاً… وبعض الرهبان كانوا يطوون الأيام صوماً. والقديس مقاريوس الإسكندري لما زار أديرة القديس باخوميوس. كان يأكل في يوم واحد من الأسبوع طوال أسابيع الصوم الكبير، وكان يطوي باقي الأيام.. ولم يقتصر صوم أولئك الآباء علي طول فترات الصوم، أو طي الأيام، إنما شمل النسك أيضاً نوع طعامهم.. أبا نفر السائح كان يتغذي بالبلح من نخله في مكان توحده، والأنبا موسى السائح كان يقتات بحشائش البرية، وكذلك كان الأنبا بيجيمي السائح. وكان يشرب من الندي.. 
هذا الصوم الدائم كان يجعل حياة الآباء منتظمة.
في الواقع أن حاله الرهبان من هذه الناحية مستقرة علي وضع ثابت، إستراحت له أجسادهم، واستراحت له أرواحهم.. وضع لا تغيير فيه إعتادوه ونظموا حياتهم تبعاً له. أما العلمانيون فهم مساكين، أقصد هؤلاء الذين ينتقلون من النقيض إلي النقيض . من صوم يمنعون فيه أنفسهم، إلي فطر يأخذون فيه ما يشتهون. يضبطون أنفسهم فتره، ثم يمنحونها ما تشاء فترة أخري، ثم يرجعون إلي المنع، ويتأرجحون بين المنع و المنح فترات وفترات. يبنون ثم يهدمون، ثم يعدون إلي بناء يعقبه هدم إلي غير قيام. 
أما الصوم الحقيقي الذي يتدرب فيه الصائم علي ضبط النفس ويستمر معه ضبط النفس كمنهج حياة.. 
فيضبط نفه في أيام الفطر كما في أيام الصوم، علي الرغم من اختلاف أنواع الأعمة ومواعيد الأكل.. وهكذا يكون الصوم نافعاً له، ويعتبر بركة لحياته. 
وبهذا المعني لا يكون الصوم عقوبة، بل نعمة. 
كانت أكبر عقوبة توقع علي أحد الروحيين، أن يأمره أب اعترافه بان يأكل مبكراً، أو يأكل لحماً أو طعاماً شهياً. وكان أب الإعتراف يفعل هذا إن رأي أبنه الروحي قد بدأ يرتفع قلبه أو يظن في نفسه أنه قد صار ناسكاً أو زاهداً. فيخفض كبرياءه بالأكل، فتنكسر نفسه، وبذلك يتخلص من أفكار المجد الباطل..

13- الصوم والاستشهاد
طبيعي أن الذي لا يستطيع الاستغناء عن أكله، يكون من الصعب عليه أن يستغني عن الحياة كلها. 
أما النفوس القوية التي تتدرب علي احتمال الجوع والعطش، والتي تستطيع ان تخضع أجسادها وتقهر رغباتها وشهواتها، هذه بتوالي التداريب، وبعدم الاهتمام بالجسد واحتياجاته، يمكنها في وقت الاستشهاد ان تحتمل متاعب السجون وآلام العذاب، وتستطيع بنعمة الله أن تقدم أجسادها للموت.
لهذا كان الصوم مدرسة روحية تدرب فيها الشهداء.
ليس من جهة الجسد فقط، وإنما أيضاً من جهة روحانيه الصوم: لأنه إذ تكون أيام الصوم مجالاً للعمل الروحي والتوبة والاقتراب إلي الله، تساعد هذه المشاعر علي محبة الأبدية و عشرة الله، و بالتالي لا يخاف الإنسان من التقدم إلي الموت، إذ يكون مستعدا للقائه، بل أنه يكون فرحاً بالتخلص من الجسد للالتقاء بالله، ويقول " لي اشتهاء أن أنطلق وأكون مع المسيح، فذاك أفضل جداً "(في 1: 23). 
بالصوم كانت الكنيسة تدرب أولادها علي الزهد. وبالزهد كانت تدربهم علي ترك الدنيا والاستشهاد. 
فالذين استشهدوا كانوا في غالبيتهم أهل صوم وصلاة وزهد في العالم. وكما قال القديس بولس الرسول " يكون الذين يستعملون العالم، كأنهم لا يستعملونه، لأن هيئة هذا العالم تزول "(1 كو 7: 31).
*​


----------



## النهيسى (21 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا  للموضوع الجميل القيم
ربنا يباركك​


----------

